# R. Amazonica "Arena Blanca" Viv!



## Arena-Blanca (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey everyone!
I am new to the forum and wanted to start a thread to share our Viv and frogs. The Viv has been running for about 10 months now and we are finally getting some plants growing out, just have to fill in a few more holes with plants. Here it was the day we set it up.








and here it is now








fern








brom








creeping fig, and the rocks where the water feature comes in








thats it for now! i will be updating this thread soon with more pics and of course, FROGS!


----------



## Arena-Blanca (Jan 28, 2015)

Here are a couple shots we got!


----------



## Razzi (Oct 22, 2014)

Awesome! One of my all time favorites!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome looking frogs! I think it will be my next specie. I love Ranitomeya.

Cheers!

Rani


----------



## Arena-Blanca (Jan 28, 2015)

Razzi said:


> Awesome! One of my all time favorites!


thanks! ya we love them!


dendrorani said:


> Awesome looking frogs! I think it will be my next specie. I love Ranitomeya.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Rani


They are growing more and more bold over time so i am able to get better pictures! Here are a few more. I got this one and thought it was hilarious. I caught it mid-jump up the glass so it looks like he's sliding down the glass on his belly lol.








and here are a couple more








love this picture


----------



## Arena-Blanca (Jan 28, 2015)

also, here is a quick video of the male calling! its pretty quiet so you will have to turn your volume up
http://vid1187.photobucket.com/albums/z399/SPRKSHO/2341C8A9-B63D-46EE-90C8-7555BAC44978_zpsz8be2ril.mp4


----------



## genem1948 (Dec 8, 2013)

What a fantastic shot of the little one stretched out. The viv sure looks nice as well. 

I am about done gathering the materials for my next build and yours will help with laying out the background. I am very much a novice.

Appreciate your post!


----------



## Arena-Blanca (Jan 28, 2015)

Just wanted to share a few new pictures!









Fat mama checkin out the male



























Thanks for looking! Love these guys


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Man, those are some absolutely beautiful pics of your frogs. I think they may be the next frog in my collection.


----------



## Arena-Blanca (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks! Ya we love them. They are extremely bold! I am going to be posting some new pictures hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

They are so cute. Do you mind me asking what type of fruit flies they are eating? and are they a smaller frog?


----------

